# Software Engineering with Quantity Surveying?



## sdw123 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi.. I'm currently completing Software Engineering Degree.But due to lack of IT related jobs in my country (actually job market is good.But getting insanely low salary.), I thought to move to Quantity Surveying. Is there any advantages to have both Information Technology and QS degree?And is learning project management helps with QS?

Thanks.


----------

